# Lavender Wine



## MedPretzel (Dec 31, 2005)

½ cup dried lavender flowers (www.oldtimeherbs.com, 0.5oz)
½ tsp acid blend
1 lbs light brown sugar 
4 cups white granulated sugar
1/4 tsp tannin
½ tsp pectic enzyme
½ tsp yeast energizer
1 tsp yeast nutrient 
1 Campden tablet
water - to make 1 gallon of wine 

Dissolve 1 lb of light brown sugar in 1 gallon of water. Pour 1 gallon boiling water onto the dried flowers. 
Allow to sit, covered. Let cool. Add the rest of the ingredients when cool. Stir. The SG is a little high at 1.110 This could be tweaked in further recipes. 

Transfer to secondary when SG hits 1.040 or lower. Fit fermenting lock and ferment until finished and clear topping up with water or extra wine when initial phase has calmed down. We made a little extra than 1 gallon (about 3 cups more), and used what he had left over to top up. Age at least 6 months. [A QuiToBee Recipe!]


----------



## Angell Wine (Dec 31, 2005)

Have you made this one yet or going too? This one got my eye. I just might have to try this one.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 1, 2006)

I've made it. Tastes.... *different* (as all my wines do). Good as an aperitif, but not as a table wine or anything.





Do *not* add *more* lavender. I might even suggest less. Lavender is quite strong. Don't be disappointed that it's not purple either.


----------



## Harry (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks Martina i will make a batch just for the hech of it. i will reduce the amount of Lavender Flowers.


Harry


----------



## DrDave (Aug 23, 2006)

This recipe sounds interesting. What yeast did you use though


----------



## sangwitch (Aug 23, 2006)

Yea... interesting is a good word. Would you make it again?


I like your "winery staff" linkby the way! I've got a few furry helpers myself although I try and keep them out of the production room!


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 24, 2006)

hahaha, thanks for the compliments. Interesting, yes. Would I make it again? Sure! 


I think it's a good "conversation" wine. I haven't had mine in a long time, but I would say that when I bottled it, it reminded me of shampoo. However, I'd probably go a little easier on the dried lavender. It really is potent stuff. 


M.


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Aug 14, 2012)

Did you use just the flowers or can the leaves be used to? I have fresh lavender in my garden.


----------

